# Vic herping trip today!



## Jamesss (Oct 14, 2012)

Me and a mate went herping today, the weather was absolutely fantastic! We had decent luck, unfortunately no snakes though. Anyway they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so here they are 
(Couldn't be bothered uploading them all through APS system so I've put them in an imgur album)



Photo Album - Imgur
Photo Album - Imgur
Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Great pics Jamesss, where did you go?


----------



## Jamesss (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, just done with my little point and shoot  We were up in the Bendigo area.


----------



## jordo (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi James, the Ctenotus is a great find, I didn't realise they occurred so far east.


----------



## Jamesss (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah it was cool to see it  In all honesty we weren't sure what it was until we got back home with the pictures haha


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2012)

ahhhhh im so jealous of the ctenotus orientalis !!!!!


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2012)

oh and the snakes are parasuta nigriceps not dwyeri !


----------



## jordo (Oct 14, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> oh and the snakes are parasuta nigriceps not dwyeri !



Nah mate, it's a Lerista :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2012)

jordo said:


> Nah mate, it's a Lerista :lol:


what am i smoking !?!?


----------



## Jamesss (Oct 16, 2012)

Hang on, how'd you guys know about the dwyeri? -.^ I didn't put up those pics cos I didn't have them! haha


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2012)

erm, well this is awkward .. i stalk you 0_o

nah ive got matt on facebook, and the snakes are mitchells not dwyers


----------



## vicherps (Oct 16, 2012)

It says in the Wildlife Box Ironbark book that Ctenotus orientalis occur in the area they went to. Dwyer's don't possess a vertebral stripe and are slightly different morphologically to to nigriceps (particularly the head area).


----------

